# Firemouth



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## raycam01_au (Apr 25, 2006)

HIya Matey
those firemouths rock, lovely colour, gotta love em, what do u have them in with?
Ray :thumb:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

its just the 1, shes a female I've had for a while. I got a few more to go in with her, but they are a bit smaller.

their in with a few C. cutteri and some zoogoneticus livebearers.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

That first pic is awesome, Ben! Well done! 

Gerry


----------



## Norse76 (Jul 20, 2008)

Shes a beaut :thumb:


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

fantastic


----------



## joestreich (Jan 22, 2003)

sweet pic, that is great!!! :drooling:


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

I miss having a firemouth, yours has some great color! Nice pic :thumb:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

WOW. Id love to see a head on pic with the false eyes sticking out.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow... I have been breeding fm's for a few years and have NEVER had anything that great looking...


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

under_control said:


> Wow... I have been breeding fm's for a few years and have NEVER had anything that great looking...


and the ironic thing was, I picked it up out of sympathy from one of the big box stores. (an unidentified grey cichlid, had no idea what it was at the time, but shes grown out well.

notice the odd red mack on one side of the head, but not the other?


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

The red marks on the head are common, but usually symmetrical.


----------



## alanrichie (May 6, 2009)

Very colourful for a female

i personally think its a male


----------



## bl00dr0ck (May 24, 2005)

Stunning firemouth!!!


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

alanrichie said:


> Very colourful for a female
> 
> i personally think its a male


She's laid eggs, and there were no other firemouths in the tank at the tiem, so no doubt what sex she is...


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

sorry about the glass


----------

